# Smoked Chipotle Jalapeno Bacon wrapped  Goose breast



## uncletork (May 31, 2017)

Just wanted to post up a lunch from this past weekend. Thawed out a couple goose breast from this past hunting season. Stuffed them with cream cheese mixed with Chipotle cheese and canned jalapenos. put a nice coating of rub on the goose and then wrapped in bacon and smoked at 225 for roughly 2 hrs (Not 100% sure as i was building a patio) Pulled them at 150 IT. Made Jeffs Macaroni and cheese from his memorial day recipe list (My wife absolutely loved it and she took the left overs to work and all the girls loved it too). Soaked some sweet corn in water for an hour and then threw those on the grill. I was barely able to make a dent on such a big plate but what i was to consume was delicious! Smoked using Pitmaster blend from A-Mazen.













unnamed (3).jpg



__ uncletork
__ May 31, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (May 31, 2017)

That looks fantastic!

Nicely done!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 31, 2017)

Now thats what I call a delicious lunch.  Nice job.

Gary


----------



## indaswamp (May 31, 2017)

Yum!


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 1, 2017)

Next time we need a sliced picture!


----------

